# Adobe makes flash player for most OS's



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

I've been waiting for one for Linux. :up:

http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/alternates/


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Wow, I didn't know there was a flash player for Pocket PC.


----------

